# How to remove Door molding Max 94?



## JamesNguyen (May 5, 2005)

Hello buddies,

I just bought a Max 94 GXE with 110.000 miles couple days ago. It runs great and comes up with the speed 80 mph at 2500 rpm (revolution per minute). I think I got the reasonable price ($ 2850). 

The problem on this car I got is : I need to change the corner light and the molding aside all four door. The molding on four doors are fading and looked rusty. I have seen many cars with this problem on the street. My car are gold color.and their cars are also gold with the same rusty molding on all four doors. 

Any one have this problem ? Should I go to dealer and get those molding ? I prefer to take it out and painted back as original color or the black color (black will be easier). The thing is I dont know if it is easy to remove these out. any help or suggestion will be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Magik93Maxima (May 11, 2003)

Are you Talking About The Bumpers On The Outside Of The Doors? Mine Turned Rust Colored Years Ago, So I Used A Heat Gun, And A Screwdriver And Pulled Them Off. Just Go Slow And You Wont Have Any Problems. Use A Rag Between The Screwdriver And The Door so As Not To Scratch The Paint, Then Just Get Some Goo Gone And Get Ride Of All The Left Over Glue On The Doors. 


Chris





JamesNguyen said:


> Hello buddies,
> 
> I just bought a Max 94 GXE with 110.000 miles couple days ago. It runs great and comes up with the speed 80 mph at 2500 rpm (revolution per minute). I think I got the reasonable price ($ 2850).
> 
> ...


----------

